# Quick Question?



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

We have a doe pygmy/nig. mix and she has started losing really fine clumps of her fur/hair (new at goats so dont really know what to call it).She did just give birth three weeks ago.Is this a normal thing or should we be concerned? My husband said something about freshener? :shrug: Sorry to sound dumb


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

loosing hair after birth is not abnormal - but if the hair doesnt grow back and its cold out you may want to stick a coat on her

Freshioner refers to the number of times they kidded. 1st Freshioner means its her first time kidding. 2nd freshioner -- second kidding et


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you feed a mineral supplement? We had that happen with our Cashmere does last spring...I think Lori did also. They shed so much they were almost bald there for awhile. But, the coat did grow back in and new growth was beautiful.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

We have normally just been feeding medicated goat feed, but my husband has experimented mixing in goat balancer and mineral suppliment from Tractor Supply. But in the last 2 weeks we put out a protein bucket also from Tractor supply, and they have been chowing down on it. Maybe this will help?

And when I said large clumps earlier, it is not a whole lot of her outer coarse hair, mostly it is he soft undercoat that is shedding through her outer hair. She scrapes against the fence and it sticks to it like a lint brush.

She is the only one losing hair though, and the only one that just had a baby so I'm sure it is related. And I believe that this week is the last of our cold weather. And when I say cold, I mean mid 30's. Nothing like you guys have in the north.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like she is loosing her undercoat, which my boys do once the weather changes and we start having warmer days in the 30's.......Think Spring!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

We have only had them since September, so we just werent sure when she started shedding and no one else has yet. And also, this entire month here has been 70 degrees one week and 30 the next so I'm sure it has mother nature confused. LOL


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, the weather has been crazy....even up here in the midwest. I have 4 wethers and they all shed out at different times.... I have one that has already started loosing a bit of his undercoat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup undercoat is not uncommon to loose after kidding BUT watch to make sure she doesnt get cold because I had a doe move to my place last January and she was bald by mid February just as the cold was hitting. I had to put a coat on her until her hair grew back. She then kidded in May and shedded out like normal.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Bald? Like completely? Not just the undercoat?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Rogersfarm said:


> Bald? Like completely? Not just the undercoat?


 yup

not pretty


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow. I had not heard this. Does this only happen to some goats?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh she had some issue thats why she went bald -- hence why I said have a coat ready just in case


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Gotcha. Hopefully that is not the case, because I dont think that a naked Debbie would be something anyone would want to see.


----------

